# Leisure Battery Low Voltage Cut off



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
Just gone to the Trib and found everything on the leisure battery dead even the control unit. Put the 240v on for 2 mins, everything came to life then took it off, checked the battery level on the control unit and it shows 2/3 charged so I put it back on charge.

Seems as if the control unit had disconnected the battery because it had a low charge but no where near flat, Anyone know if this is the case please ?I can not find anything in the manual to verify this but on my old vans I have been able to use the battery until the last spark of life had gone.

If it does cut off I must remember I only have access to half a battery ! 8O
Cheers
P


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If you take everything from a leisure battery it will wreck it. My last one lasted 9 years! Not allowed to go below 10% charged at any time and normally not below 40-50%. 

However the circuit that decides this is often based on voltage and is very imprecise. meters that tell you how full your battery is, unless based on current sampling in and out, are also barely useful.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is related to your problem, but on my Autostratus EK I sometimes have a similar problem where the control unit goes dead. If I connect the mains hookup it comes back instantly. The cause on my van is a relay under the bonnet that has a bad connection. If I unplug & reconnect the relay the 12v power always comes back on the panel. The battery is not discharged, just a dodgy connection.

Chris


----------

